# CG's return to the game!



## Concreteguy

My last trip to the Nats was without doubt the worst showing in any sport I have ever made in my entire life. 
 The problems? There were many, I had to come in at a weight my body should never be at. The weight classes for Classic BBing is just wrong for me. I'm posting a pic of what I looked like two months before the show and still 12lbs over weight at between 6 and 8%. Upon posting this pic I had many well informed members I respect tell me to just stop before I hurt myself. I should have listened. I had just wrapped my head around competing and not dropping out and committed myself to the end.

 As it turns out it was a HUGE mistake that cost me valuable muscle that I think I'll have to re-build. I don't think it's going to be a muscle memory easy ride because I emaciated it off me. I look at the 2016 Nats pics and literally can't believe how I destroyed my body. This disaster was caused by many factors but in the end, I OWN IT. I did it and in the end, it's me that must live with it. 
 After this experience it was hard for me to wrap my head around even thinking about getting back on the horse. I have been playing around in the gym and occasionally pounding in a good one once in a while. The hate I have experienced in open forum over this last show has really bothered the shit out of me. People I thought were friends just weren't. There were times I felt like walking away from here. 
 This being said, I'm not going anywhere. This is a forum about the sport I live for. It's my life. Am I that shallow? Ya, I guess I am. Will I be doing another show? I sure hope so. But I knew I shouldn't have got on stage last time looking like a tewl. I will NEVER get on stage unless JOHN FITZPATRICK feels he can bring it. No more doing it because of other peoples efforts and guilt. That shit is way over with. LOL, I wasn't mind fucked, I knew I looked like shit and just listened to all the "do it, you have come this far's". God damn, I get pissed just thinking about it.

 It's time to do what I have done for years and that's pound some iron and fucking grow. I will undo this mess and once again be the BBer that I'm comfortable being. My log wont be a low doses, deceptive clown story blowing smoke up your ass. It will be the reality of what I'm doing with ZERO fucking excuses. *I'm fully aware all it takes is 300 mgs of test to put on 25lbs of solid mass in a month. * I'm just going to do more because I enjoy the label of drug abuser.  

 Well, I think that's about it for the soap box portion of the show.
   Lets get on with this. 
 I hope to answer the question: Can an older guy still make new muscle. I have never won a show over the weight of 198lbs. I will be having weekly pics and way ins. Anything of interest to me will be pointed out as this unfolds. I will be more than happy to explain my reasoning behind my actions as this goes. As long as I have been a member here and PM I have never had a BBing log. I hope anyone following this will be entertained and may even learn a thing or two. Please excuse the poor grammar.
 Thanks for taking the time!

 My first pictures will shamefully be put up this weekend. In the following posts I will explain diet/training and gear.

Again, this is the two month out pic when I still needed to lose 12lbs


----------



## Elvia1023

As you know forcing 12 pounds off from that pic was a majorly bad move. You were super lean and looked great at that time. But you can't change the past only the future so make it happen. I will be following. I enjoy a good log. It's great seeing guys transform


----------



## squatster

You look great there brotha
Not many will ever get into shape like the 2 week out pic
I wouldn't want to stand one stage next to you
Well I would but wouldn't


----------



## squatster

My last show - I did the same thing. 
I should have gone in a weight class heavier. 
Instead I didn't want to hurt my dietitions feelings.
I lost so much muscle and never got it back again. 
Started at 21" arms and that day of the show they were no more the 16 fucking inches-till this day they never came back. 
Nothing ever really came back. 
I Ann going to be following your log from day 1 till the end. 
Hope you don't mind I may just try to copy your every thing if it is posted here
Your call there
I am so scared to pst a pic now - I Am a fatty sloppy mess


----------



## AnaSCI

Looking forward to following this!


----------



## psych

sweet. competition is what separates the thoroughbreds from the gym rats...


----------



## Martellrui

I Will follow it day by day


----------



## Viking

I will be following as well.


----------



## txpipeliner88

Looking forward to your no bs approach to supplements and training. I’m sure there will be many that disagree with your methods and doses but that is the beauty of what we do, it’s all individual and to each their own. I’m going to be intently following along here and hope to learn from your log. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Concreteguy

Hey I was reminded about the poor pics of me from the last show being reposted and used against me in the slin thread. As a result, it's caused me to reconsider posting my starting pics for this log. The guarded pics that I do post will be limited in respect to showing just how out of shape I am. God only knows what a few pathetic guys could do posting bad pics around the internet? It's a shame it's got to be this way. But it is this way. These pics on the internet are out there for ever now.
 I will be regularly posting pics. I feel a log with pics is much more interesting. But to each his own.


----------



## Concreteguy

The food?

Crazy simple: Coffee, Blk 

Eggs and Oatmeal in the morning. 4 eggs over easy add 4 egg whites in a Teflon pan with no oil or butter. 2 ready mix flavored oat packs. I like Maple flavor<---add a half cup of water and Microwave it. The only fats in this meal is the yokes. I'm not drinking juices of any kind.

Chicken breast and white rice approximately every two hours. I'm going to start at 1/2 breast and 1 cooked cup of white Minute rice. Why white rice? It sparks an insulin release that starts your body processing quickly. The idea is to eat each and every two hours but you must be eating portions that will keep you hungry going into the next meal. I know from experience that buy doing this your body will start adapting to consuming AND USING these meals. Your hunger will build doing this and allows you to increase the food values. The more food you can get your body to truly process, the bigger you can get. The reason you slowly titrate up with the calories is this trains your body to use the food instead of just passing it.   Consume, Process, Evacuate. NEVER increase the size of your meals until you start feeling extreme hunger previous to your next meal. This must be a regular thing. Not just a onetime event being hungry before a meal. There will be occasional oils I will add to the rice for more fats.
When I start craving fats I will add fats. How's that for scientific? lol

Side note: If your crap isn't solid and normal, your foods aren't being processed efficiently and you must change your diet until it is normal.

 I plan to have a cheat meal when ever I feel week, run down or get totally flat.
 That meal will be Red meat, stake, flank, or a good old hamburger and fries or white potato. If I'm not on insulin that day I may have a pint of ice cream after the meal. My goals are to not get over 8% during the entire growth faze.

 Hydration:

I carry a gallon container with me and I flavor it and add EAA's to it. At least 1 gallon a day.


----------



## Concreteguy

Training: 

 I'm going to start with a weeks or two of Total body training. I'm going to train my entire body every day of the week.5 on 2 off. Why? I want to get the initial volume and nitrogen values in the muscle back on track after the brake I have been on. Did I mention I haven't even been on TRT? That's right, nothing in my veins but red blood at the moment. 57 and clean as a bean......the pics will confirm this. YIKES!

 It's going to look like this:
3 sets of everything to complete failure.
Rep range will be 6 to 8.

Flat bench
Incline bench
Bent over BB rows
Straight leg dead's
DB squats
DB arm raises(shoulders)
Standing BB curls
Narrow grip dips(tricep)
Standing calves or seated, modulating between them.
Crunches. 3 sets of 50 

This will be changing to a one body part per day 5 on 2 off after this wake up training.


----------



## odin

Following. I like the start a lot. Diet looks good and I like that approach a lot. Are you not going to add any fruit, vegetables or greens?


----------



## Concreteguy

Nope. None of that there stuff........ There is very little about really doing this that's healthy. A picture perfect diet just takes up valuable space. What I'm eating is the fuels needed for (me) to grow. If I get constipated I may add in some greens. But I never did before.


----------



## squatster

I can't wait to see the drugs


----------



## Concreteguy

Well, the truth hurt s guys.

Specs:
195lbs
5"9"
58 yrs

Have been on zero gear of any kind, not even TRT. Very mild training with a few good ones every now and then.

 But in a good way, that's what this log is all about. Getting back on the horse and doing exactly what I'm best at.......... I told you the before and after pics will be nothing to laugh at and I fucking meant it. Next will be the chemical assault! 

BTW: If the admit could straighten these pics up I would really appreciate it.


----------



## psych

Bro you look great for your age! 
Also little tip I found out from a budy off mine that is trained by Stan Efferding. For chicken and rice put some dextrose on it, just a sprinkle.  The sweetness helps you make more saliva and it's easier to chew and swallow.  Do the same thing to psych patients when they get dry mouth from antipsychotics.  We use honey...


----------



## Concreteguy

"For my age". I appreciate you saying , really I do. I'm just having such a problem with the age thing. Truth is, the older I get the worse it's getting.

 I promise before this log is over, I'll look great for any age!


----------



## squatster

I can't wait to see the arsenal so I can stock up.
Are there any steroids that you stay away from?
My self I am kind of afraid of tren now since my last run. 
I had some issues


----------



## Concreteguy

The gear I'll be starting tomorrow:

Test suspension-800mgs per week  160mgs per day(lots of estrogen conversion)
Test- sustanon 50mgs per day 
Winstrol suspension 30mgs per day 
D-bol 20 mgs per day    (lots of estrogen conversion)

All daily shots will take place 1 hour before the evening protocol for training begins. 

You may be wondering why I'm chasing high estrogen conversion?

This is a result of my reading and deciding what is best for me. I didn't invent any of this stuff (OTHER PEOPLE DID) I take no credit for the ideas I implement other than the real world experience I have learned along the way.

 Why high estrogen???  

  Testosterone Suspension:
160mlg of testosterone suspension will create a great deal of estrogen since it originates as a non-esterfied AAS. Estrogen up-regulates the muscle cells glucose transporters called GLUT-4 and increases androgen receptor sensitivity. This also means that the administered testosterone is free or unbound from its inactivating protein SHBG. A great deal of the hormone entering the circulatory system is quickly bound, though not before a serious degree of anabolism should take place. But there is a portion left bound and in reserve.
(Insulin) inhibited SHBG should be freed  up resulting in a synergistic anabolic response. By freeing the remaining testosterone from SHBG an increase in androgenic activity should take place. Since SHBG is also estrogen binding the protein excretion of estrogens should be dramatically accelerated. This results in rapid estrogen clearing and an increase in GH. Most of you guys now GH and insulin must both be present in the liver to produce IGF-1.

 After the Lantus madness I think it's a bad idea to roll with something almost none of you guys will ever do. I would like this to be a real world example of how to do it and in a way that most can do. I'm going to do Mutants insulin protocol almost to a T.

  Mutant with CG's changes.............
- -30 min prior to workout: Take 10iu HGH subq
- -15 min prior to workout: Take 20iu Humalog subq
- -10 min prior to workout: Drink shake #1
- -After every working set: Sip on shake #2, and finish by end of workout
- -Go home
- -Take 100mcg of the IGF-1lr3 (for it's insulin sensitizing effects)
- -Take down shake #3

Ok, now what is in the shakes...
Shake 1&2 (20 grams of four part mix of amino's) 10-20g EAA's or PeptoPro ( (add 40 grams Leucine) 60g Low DE Maltodextrin, 20g Micronized Creatine Monohydrate, 200mg Caffeine Shake 2: 10-20g EAA's or PeptoPro Protein powder, 50-100g Dextrose, 5g Micronized Creatine Monohydrate

FOUR PART MIX =A mixture of 4 parts Alanine, 2 parts Glutamine, 2 parts Arginine and 1 part Taurine. 1 gram of 4 part mix per I.U. of insulin

Shake 3: 2 cups pasteurized egg whites, 1 cup dry oats, 1 banana or 1 cup blueberries (I prefer them to be frozen), Splenda or stevia

This is the protocol for the workout in the evening approx. 5pm eastern time.

My morning protocol will be exactly the same with the change from HGH to 1 Ml of Ipamorelin. This is a pep that kicks you hgh release in high gear and doesn't suppress your bodies natural release rhythm in any way. 

IMO there isn't a perfect insulin protocol. But you can dramatically optimize it by using the proper gear around the windows. Why not run all this gear hoe with the carbs? Just makes sense to me to do it this way. Some of you older members may remember the huge debate that took place when I introduced this idea years ago here at PM? Now I have read about many guys doing it. Go figure. When I spoke about it the first time around I was attack just like the Lantus thread. LOL. Same clowns just different names.

 Hey, I could be wrong about all of this. But I'm not a trainer or a coach. I'm some dude that's been around the horn and back and knows what works for me.

 I'm also taking 1500mgs of Metformin a day spread out over three different administrations. Multi Vitamins and stuff for my general health as well. No fish oil tabs.


----------



## psych

sounds like a powerlifting cycle. Susp is the best...


----------



## Blazed_noob

Looks interesting, i am interested to see how this goes

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster

Could I do propionate instead?
I dont do water based
Seen some real bad problems with waterbased drugs


----------



## Concreteguy

Prop isn't going to convert to estrogen near as much. But yes you can use it in place of suspension.


----------



## Concreteguy

Trying to post more pics and when I click the attachment button nothing happens.


----------



## Concreteguy

OK, I'm getting ready to do morning cardio. 30min on the stepper.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Following this one CG.  Get it man!


----------



## Concreteguy

Breakfast of Champions baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## Concreteguy

Elvia1023 said:


> *As you know forcing 12 pounds off from that pic was a majorly bad move.* You were super lean and looked great at that time. But you can't change the past only the future so make it happen. I will be following. I enjoy a good log. It's great seeing guys transform



I appreciate the true Elvia. Wish you had my ear and had stopped me! I'm open to any advise you may have friend.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Concreteguy said:


> Breakfast of Champions baby!!!!!!!!


 Nice.  I basically ate the same thing this morning!  Tilapia and skillet potatoes for next 2.  Smash it CG!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Martellrui

Go!!!


----------



## Viking

Your plan looks solid. 40g leucine a typo? Did you mean 4g for shake 1? I take a big dose of leucine but 40g in one shake is pushing it


----------



## Concreteguy

Good eye Viking! I'm taking 10 grams, that's two tsp per shake. Don't underestimate leucine brother. That shit mixes with everything you have in your stomach and helps send it home and increases percent of supps you actually get into your system.

  Speaking of the shakes, there incredibly filling. By the time I return home from the gym having finished the second one it's a war getting down the third. A war! 

 Also I'm going to have to adjust the amounts in the shakes to normalize my bowel movements. Things were a little looser than they should be to assume digestion is happy. Maybe my system will just settle down and figure it out with no changes?


----------



## Concreteguy

I was thinking that maybe I should give you a little in site on my world.

 Every morning I'll be doing the stepper for a half hour. This is my view instead of staring at a wall. The one pic is the water view of the back of my home. I'm training directly behind the ground floor sliders to the lower left.


----------



## Concreteguy

This is my wife and I standing in the bow area of our boat. We have been together for 30 years. This pic was taken just last August. You can see I was jacked at the time. Problem is at my age if you come off it's a quick steep dive. In that pick I'm about 400mgs  test a week. Test-C.


----------



## aon1

That's a sweet set up cg....wife and I are working on 30 years ourself..seems like it just flew by in the blink of an eye... I'm hating accepting this aging thing, hell who am I kidding I ain't accepting nothing....we're hoping to have our retire pad and boat in a few....keep killing it I'll be following along


----------



## Fitraver

Nice to see another log. So you must not have gyno issues? I know I would be fucked with high e2. What ai you running?


----------



## The Grim Repper

Did you photoshop out the halo above her head CG?


Lucky couple, lots of years of love there.


----------



## Concreteguy

Fitraver, I'm taking nothing at the moment. If I would need it in the future my go to is Novadex...........any Dex really.


----------



## Concreteguy

Grim, I never noticed that.  It's her hair blowing around. We were about 5 miles up from the entrance to the Mulica River in an area called Collins Cove. We anchored for lunch with some friends. It's a very rare occasion not having at least 5 to 10 knots of wind in these areas of the country, or open ocean for that matter. The wind is a good thing. It keeps the fucking Green Head flies from eating you alive.


----------



## Concreteguy

On another note, I'm not sleeping well since returning to training hard and the diet being on point. I woke last night with my T completely soaked. This is what I would expect if I had tren in my system. But as you all know there is none. I can't put my finger on it but I think this is my body reacting to such low fat number in combination with my metabolic rate being elevated during the sleep period. But this is just a guess.......


----------



## psych

test blood glucose at night


----------



## Concreteguy

And to the thinking man goes' the spoils!!! Your obviously thinking it's low. I'm sure your correct in your assumption. Problem is I don't want to put the brakes on cleaning up at this point of my return. Once I'm down 6 to 8% is when I'll be concerned about sleeping nutrition. I'll increase my rice in the last meal of the night.
 Great observation Psych! and thank you!


----------



## psych

Get monitor and test your self. I woudl get random spikes from mk677 and would get shakey and cold sweats.  I was 74 a few times LOL


----------



## Concreteguy

I have a monitor and will check it. It's just a pain in the ass waking up sweating and soaked, changing shirts, flipping over the towel I sleep on and now pricking my finger to test. I need a shoulder to cry on man.....lol


----------



## Concreteguy

This was after day three of morning cardio on the stepper. I took it in a bedroom mirror. My legs are fuller and getting depth again.


----------



## squatster

psych said:


> Get monitor and test your self. I woudl get random spikes from mk677 and would get shakey and cold sweats.  I was 74 a few times LOL


I do this on mk677 myself- that's why I am doing the mk677 for a month our so - then jumping inn the HGH then after if I vann control my sugers enough then I will start the insulin lightly


----------



## Concreteguy

Woke at 2:30am with a totally soaked T shirt.  I had a measured blood sugar of 79. Ya know, I didn't feel hypo in the least. I went to the fridge and had a glass of OJ. Then back to bed. Took another hour to fall asleep. Tonight I will have a PB&J before going to bed.

Does anyone know if this is what makes tren sweats as well?

BTW: My body is one huge lactic acid explosion!!!!! Really going to run my fluids up today.


----------



## aon1

Generally my tren sweats are there worse when I eat carbs before bed so not sure


----------



## Concreteguy

Well, my first full week of training is about over. I thought I would post a vid of Full Body Training close to how I'm doing this at the moment. I have been doing this for about a year off and on. I like it and believe it's a great way to stay in shape. I will be changing over to a much more complex training strategy in the very near future. Before you pass judgment on the amount of sets per body part, remember your doing it every other day. 

[ame]https://youtu.be/xRw6arfV3bQ[/ame]


----------



## odin

Concreteguy said:


> I was thinking that maybe I should give you a little in site on my world.
> 
> Every morning I'll be doing the stepper for a half hour. This is my view instead of staring at a wall. The one pic is the water view of the back of my home. I'm training directly behind the ground floor sliders to the lower left.
> 
> View attachment 22785
> 
> View attachment 22786
> 
> View attachment 22787



You have a really nice home. If I had that home perhaps I would do morning cardio as well


----------



## Elvia1023

How many carbs are you having per day? Have you started the hgh and lr3? Perhaps it's just a combination of more carbs, hgh, lr3 and metformin added to the increased activity and metabolism. I would add in high fats with some complex carbs and protein pre bed. An easy way of doing that would be a whey and oat shake with peanut butter added in before bed. A better way would be a big ribeye steak with sweet potatoe.

Enjoying this log so far. Thanks for posting it


----------



## Concreteguy

Morning weigh in! ! (1 week) of training/Diet and gear. 202lbs. My starting weight was 196lbs. My body composition is moving around more than the scale reflects.

It's time to change my diet for next week. I feel like my body isn't seeing enough of anything. I'm just guessing, but I feel had my diet been on point I may have realized another 5lbs today. But tomorrow is a new day and a new start.  When I figure out my diet you guys will be the first to know! 
 If I wasn't all covered up you would see more change in the pics. All in all, I'm happy but I think next week will be a barn burner........YA BABY!!!!!


----------



## Concreteguy

This week my breakfast wont change. 

But the rest of my meals will until I figure out what enough is for me. This last week wasn't close enough for an adjustment. It had to be a redo. My calories were way to low. I know what your thinking, "picking up 6lbs in one week isn't enough." Yes it is! But my body is saying it needs MUCH more. I'm not as concerned about trimming down as I am feeding whats going on and growing.

The diet. It's going to be a stew made of:

Hamburger
potato(white)
asparagus
carrots
broccoli
peppers
beans
linguini
BB sauce 

It will be portioned out and eaten the same way as week one was.


----------



## Victory

Concreteguy said:


> This week my breakfast wont change.
> 
> But the rest of my meals will until I figure out what enough is for me. This last week wasn't close enough for an adjustment. It had to be a redo. My calories were way to low. I know what your thinking, "picking up 6lbs in one week isn't enough." Yes it is! But my body is saying it needs MUCH more. I'm not as concerned about trimming down as I am feeding whats going on and growing.
> 
> The diet. It's going to be a stew made of:
> 
> Hamburger
> potato(white)
> asparagus
> carrots
> broccoli
> peppers
> beans
> linguini
> BB sauce
> 
> It will be portioned out and eaten the same way as week one was.



Looks nice and easy to follow. How many times per day will you be having this?


----------



## Concreteguy

I will be eating this about every two hours. The portions I serve will be small enough to have me hungry by the time I eat it. Read the original diet plan and it will explain how and why I eat this way.


----------



## Concreteguy

Hey I got one for ya. Since changing my diet and increasing my carbs and total calories, I have started cleaning up dramatically. Can't believe how my waist line is reducing. Seams like I'm drying out also. 

 Maybe this is just a temporary effect?


----------



## Concreteguy

Elvia1023 said:


> How many carbs are you having per day? Have you started the hgh and lr3? Perhaps it's just a combination of more carbs, hgh, lr3 and metformin added to the increased activity and metabolism. I would add in high fats with some complex carbs and protein pre bed. An easy way of doing that would be a whey and oat shake with peanut butter added in before bed. A better way would be a big ribeye steak with sweet potatoe.
> 
> Enjoying this log so far. Thanks for posting it



I had a PB&J before bed that smoothed out the whole thing. Slept like a baby too. And yes I have started the hgh and IJF-LR3


----------



## AGGRO

Concreteguy said:


> I had a PB&J before bed that smoothed out the whole thing. Slept like a baby too. And yes I have started the hgh and IJF-LR3



I just ate a whole jar of peanut butter 

What brand of lr3 are you using?


----------



## psych

I always thought cottage cheese before bed was best


----------



## d2r2ddd

Hi CG, i rmbr u had hernia surgery. May i knw how long was the down time? were u stil training heavy after recovery?? 

I developed inguinal hernia lately, stil contemplating on surgery.


----------



## Concreteguy

Hey I came down with a bad chest cold and it's going to tank my log until I'm over it. They gave me a litany of pills to take including one of these Valpack deals where you take 6 first day then 5 the next on down to the last one. "Merry X-Mass Johnny".

BTW:AGGRO, I have been using Extreme Peptides for my IGF-LR3 

d2r2ddd, my Hernia is fully heeled I have no visible bumps in my abbs that don't belong there. Every now and then I will tweak it a little and feel a pinch for a day or two . It will always be the weak link in the chain for me. Don't worry about you procedure. It's an in and out in a morning and three weeks before light training can start back up. Just don't be an idiot and do deads or any "gut buster" moves for a good six weeks and you'll be fine.


----------



## Concreteguy

Well I'm off all the water based gear and my body weight is plummeting. I was 198 this morning.  I'll just have to do it again. No big deal.

My wife and I bought a 20quart pot for my stew mix. The new recipe will be 1/3 hamburger/beans/white potato. This will be much denser and should be pound for pound much more nutrient valued. All I need to do now is get the glue out of my lungs now that it's loosening up. YIKES!


----------



## gkn525

Damn u look bigger than 198lbs how did u get so vascular? Looking great BTW CG!!


----------



## Concreteguy

Well I'm only 5'9". I think the vascularity comes with diet. But that's also a genetic thing. I've been at shows and saw guys in the pump up room that were every bit as clean as me with next to no vascularity.
 Thanks for the kind words but if you think I look good now, stick around friend. The snap, crackle and pop has come close to even starting.


----------



## aon1

Concreteguy said:


> Well I'm off all the water based gear and my body weight is plummeting. I was 198 this morning.  I'll just have to do it again. No big deal.
> 
> My wife and I bought a 20quart pot for my stew mix. The new recipe will be 1/3 hamburger/beans/white potato. This will be much denser and should be pound for pound much more nutrient valued. All I need to do now is get the glue out of my lungs now that it's loosening up. YIKES!





Keep us posted on how.well that stew works I've got to change up my food myself.... guy that served with my brother ate a stew pretty close to that he used rice in it rather than potatoes and it really put lean size on him and he was a natural lifter but almost had the look of running gear...if I didn't.know for a fact he was clean I would have argued he was newbe juicing


----------



## Concreteguy

Still coughing shit out of me............ But getting better. I'll put up a few X-Mas pics of the family. We had a grate time. My wife, BamBam and Zoie. All three of my girls! Pics are all after the presents have been opened. They all made out like bandits. We wrap the dogs gifts and they take turns opening them.


----------



## Concreteguy

^^^ guess were having link issues..........


----------



## Concreteguy

Trying again with pics


----------



## AnaSCI

CG, are you trying to post these pics as links from another site or are you trying to upload photos via attachment?


----------



## Concreteguy

AnaSCI said:


> CG, are you trying to post these pics as links from another site or are you trying to upload*photos via attachment?*



The latter. This is how I have attached all of them.


----------



## Concreteguy

The recipe has changed and this is it. I'm going to be cooking up 8lbs of hamburger. It will be cooked two lbs at a time and strained. I will add 4 quarts of kidney beans with one bottle of barbeque sauce. I will be adding freshly cooked white rice to each and every meal as I prepare them. I will just plop the burger and beans on top of the rice.


----------



## squatster

I cook my rice in my rice cooker and just put the meat or what ever  I will have on top of it.
love my rice cooker
Makes the best oatmeal am also


----------



## AnaSCI

Concreteguy said:


> The latter. This is how I have attached all of them.



Pics showing now


----------



## psych

nice dogs


----------



## Concreteguy

AnaSCI said:


> Pics showing now


 
What ever you did, Ty. Did everything the same as usual and it just wouldn't post up. Go figure........


----------



## Concreteguy

psych said:


> nice dogs



Thanks Psych. Those are my kids in every way you can imagine. After trying for thirty plus years God didn't bless us with children of our own. So Zoie and Bammer are our babies.

Last year I lost the love of my life Chloe. She was daddies baby to the end. Losing her scared my soul.

 I'm running out of meds for the chest cold in two days. This will work out perfect fro jumping back in full tilt the first of the year. I'm chomping at the bit to train again.


----------



## AnaSCI

Good looking dogs CG


----------



## custom creation

Great looking family CG. I also want to day Thank You! I have laid around for a year now in what some may call a depression. I do the normal famity things and go to work, but I have stayed out of the gym for the most part.
  Turning mid 40's last year and no longer competing took it's toll on me.  I follow the posts and I see your commitment at your age and I ask myself " what the f--k am I doing?"  Now I am motivated to do it again and get back to doing what I love.  I can still push heavy weight and if I can get my diet in check I will post some photos.  Have a safe and Happy New Years eveyone!

Bear


----------



## psych

being off anabolics and going back on HARD can crash your immune system.


----------



## custom creation

I think I'm going to come in natural for awhile. I'm at 255 lbs now.  I have the size, so I think I need to let it happen in the kitchen.  I posted a cycle that I wanted to run no to long ago, but I held off on it.


----------



## Concreteguy

custom creation said:


> Great looking family CG. I also want to day Thank You! I have laid around for a year now in what some may call a depression. I do the normal famity things and go to work, but I have stayed out of the gym for the most part.
> Turning mid 40's last year and no longer competing took it's toll on me.  I follow the posts and I see your commitment at your age and I ask myself " what the f--k am I doing?"  Now I am motivated to do it again and get back to doing what I love.  I can still push heavy weight and if I can get my diet in check I will post some photos.  Have a safe and Happy New Years eveyone!
> 
> Bear



Bear, that's so flattering! Thanks for taking the time to come over and post buddy! Looking forward to the pics! and you have a grate New Year too.


----------



## Concreteguy

psych said:


> being off anabolics and going back on HARD can crash your immune system.



Ya know I didn't even think of that. Really good observation Psych. I took my last pill today. The meds turned my blood to water. Been getting nose bleeds just from blowing. Yes I took my BP and I'm GTG.


----------



## Concreteguy

custom creation said:


> I think I'm going to come in natural for awhile. I'm at 255 lbs now.  I have the size, so I think I need to let it happen in the kitchen.  I posted a cycle that I wanted to run no to long ago, but I held off on it.



Good luck with that..lol  I hate serious training when clean. But the up side is when ya step back on it you will see an immediate blow up witch is fun.


----------



## Concreteguy

*Stew with ASS behind it!*

8lbs of hamburger, 4 large cans of beans and one full bottle of barbeque sauce, BAM! I'm making fresh rice in the rice cooker. Meals will be one scoop of stew over 3/4 cup of cooked rice.  I start back up first thing in the morning. Those cardio machines have my name on them.


----------



## psych

That actually looks fuckin good


----------



## Concreteguy

Just blasted out 30min on the stepper. Fun, fun, fun.

My weight this morning was 197.2lbs. Think it may be water and I'm back where I started around 195 again. I just started back on the gear so when that starts to sink into my cells I should pick a few back up there. The good thing about the water based gear is it's like orals. It hits quick and hard. I'll fill out again. I'm looking flat as hell at the moment. My first stew meal will be coming up shortly.  Tonight I return to the gym for what will be at least a full week of total body training. I think this is the fastest way to get my body back to something I can start working with.
 This is it guys. No more holidays. It's time to make things happen!


----------



## d2r2ddd

CG, how many exercise & sets per bodypart u r hitting for full body routines? 3x per week?


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm doing 4X  12 to 15 I'm also training M to F every day. But this is just a blast to shake things up for real training. If you want to do Full Body Training this is what it looks like.

 M W F you train. 4X 8 to 12 reps (TO FAILURE) <---don't bitch out!  2 to 3 minute rests between sets. So many guys just read the rest times and NEVER do it. It's huge and can totally change a workout from something your sister does to a brutal training session.
 The single most important thing YOU MUST DO is "train to failure in each and every set". If you bitch out of sets then don't waste your time. Just get on a tread mill then.  If you YouTube "full body training" There is a shit load of vids about how and why it works. I did it all last summer and love it. But there is a limit to what your going to gain from it. A full on competitive BBer isn't going to get the rewards from it that they need. But guys that want an IN and OUT and truly stay in grate shape should all try this. If you have any more questions or would like me to post up what I was doing last year I can.


----------



## Concreteguy

Couple things have changed:

1. Made a new batch of stew and this is the formula. 2lbs of hamburger to each 1 quart can of kidney beans. I added a can of corn to each can of beans also. Remember to put in as much barbeque sauce as you personally call for. I like a full bottle two two cans.

2. The work out has changed. Last week WTF I trained full body. I was sore over the weekend and today I started a M-full upper body T-full lower body W-full upper Th- full lower F- full upper. I will increase the intensity and sets in each training session as well. I just got back from the gym and I'm sore. Went straight for the stew after my shake. I just chug the shakes after training.

 This weekend will be another truth telling scale and pics to see how the old body is waking up. The gear and protocol is unchanged.


----------



## Concreteguy

Woke up extremely sore. Maybe it's time for a hot tub?. I have a jet tub in the master but it's a pain  in the ass filling it up. Must take at least 20minutes.


----------



## Concreteguy

This is by a guy I have the utmost respect for Vincent Briatore. Please take a moment to listen to this. "Don't stay in the harbor guys!" 


https://youtu.be/ndjN-9h4s3g


----------



## Viking

Great pics CG. Christmas was like that for me. Your dogs are great. The food looks nice as well. I haven't had a stew for months.


----------



## Concreteguy

Ok so this is how leg night went at the gym. First I want to say I watched a video called "squat till ya puke" and decided to open up the return with this.

 Because I can't get my arms behind my neck far enough to gab the bar on both sides at the same time, I did front squats. I started with sets of 10 and slowly went up as I went. I found myself modulating the weights to keep the failure rep as close to 10 as possible. About six sets in with about two minute rest periods I started to shake as I went down. 10 sets in I felt like just going home. But I didn't. I had to chase the weight down as I couldn't complete entire reps per set at this point. But I still reached true failure. 15 sets in my form was a distant memory and survival was the only rule. My upper/inner thigh's were on absolute fire.

 I guess I was most upset because I'm realizing I don't feel like puking. Not even close. At this point I'm into this over 45minutes and it hurts to stand back up to walk to the rack. 22 sets in and it was lights out for me. I fucking quit!

 I sat and talked to a guy that was watching the last few sets to make sure I didn't black out and hurt myself. I waited for when I thought I could walk to the locker room and grab my hoody. I went to stand back up and literally couldn't. It felt like thousands of knives poking at me in all activated muscles. I had my friend pull me up as I kept my legs straight. Once I was up I slowly started walking and freed my legs of that type of pain. But the numbness was mind blowing. Not sure if I have ever felt this before?   If my jeep didn't sit so high getting back in the house would have been the same deal. But sliding out the door left me standing so I was ok.

 This morning I'm hurting so bad I'm wondering if I can trian upper body tonight. May have never been in this much pain as a result of training? Pain in a good way. I feel litteraly every muscle activated to move the weight in a front squat. Just taking a shit this morningwas an event.lol IMO, this is maddness that I will never do again. But it did open up my views of pushing the window.

 IMO, this type of training is an excelent way to brake a flat point in your training. I'm even mentaly beet up..... eat eat eat........


----------



## Concreteguy

Well I did upper body Wednesday with no problems. It was a good one. This morning I get up and my legs are hurting worse than yesterday. I walked on the tread mill for45minutes at a setting of 2.5 That's about "walk in the park speed.
 I figured this would loosen me up and I would be ok for legs tonight at the gym. 
WRONG! Can't believe the lactic acid pain. I'm drinking tons of water and soaked in the tub to no avail. I was going to go in just to do calves and said fuck it....... Friday is just around the corner.


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> Ok so this is how leg night went at the gym. First I want to say I watched a video called "squat till ya puke" and decided to open up the return with this.
> 
> Because I can't get my arms behind my neck far enough to gab the bar on both sides at the same time, I did front squats. I started with sets of 10 and slowly went up as I went. I found myself modulating the weights to keep the failure rep as close to 10 as possible. About six sets in with about two minute rest periods I started to shake as I went down. 10 sets in I felt like just going home. But I didn't. I had to chase the weight down as I couldn't complete entire reps per set at this point. But I still reached true failure. 15 sets in my form was a distant memory and survival was the only rule. My upper/inner thigh's were on absolute fire.
> 
> I guess I was most upset because I'm realizing I don't feel like puking. Not even close. At this point I'm into this over 45minutes and it hurts to stand back up to walk to the rack. 22 sets in and it was lights out for me. I fucking quit!
> 
> I sat and talked to a guy that was watching the last few sets to make sure I didn't black out and hurt myself. I waited for when I thought I could walk to the locker room and grab my hoody. I went to stand back up and literally couldn't. It felt like thousands of knives poking at me in all activated muscles. I had my friend pull me up as I kept my legs straight. Once I was up I slowly started walking and freed my legs of that type of pain. But the numbness was mind blowing. Not sure if I have ever felt this before?   If my jeep didn't sit so high getting back in the house would have been the same deal. But sliding out the door left me standing so I was ok.
> 
> This morning I'm hurting so bad I'm wondering if I can trian upper body tonight. May have never been in this much pain as a result of training? Pain in a good way. I feel litteraly every muscle activated to move the weight in a front squat. Just taking a shit this morningwas an event.lol IMO, this is maddness that I will never do again. But it did open up my views of pushing the window.
> 
> IMO, this type of training is an excelent way to brake a flat point in your training. I'm even mentaly beet up..... eat eat eat........



My last run
I couldn't get my hands on the bar to hold it
Time for Some one to break your fascia up or scar tissue
You will also grow like a fuck

You wil need to start stretching if you don't already
I went too see your back work out man


----------



## Concreteguy

Crazy as this may sound the squat till ya puke madness put 3/4 inch on my right thigh and 5/8 inch on the left. Probably water but I'm aloud to hope. No I'm not going to embarrass myself telling you guys how big my thighs are. lol


----------



## Concreteguy

*Weigh in are here!*

Well I was 197 in the middle of last week. This morning I weigh
((((( 212 )))))!!! I think the stew is on point. This is all good news I really haven't even started ramping the training or gear up. You will see in the pics the 15 pound gain in 1 1/2 weeks has landed in all the right spots. My legs, chest, shoulders, traps are all filling back out. This is all muscle memory at this point but hey, I'll take it. Things are rounding back out and fill up again. Must admit it's a good feeling. Guys, at 57 this is all good, believe me.

 I'm going to do at least one more week of the upper /lower/upper/lower/upper per week training. Not sure how I'm going to do it yet but I'm going to slow the roll a little bit. My breathing is a little harder and I just feel strained. Can't explain how but it's not a good feeling. Just gaining 15lbs in a week and a half can't be healthy. I need to slow this down just so I don't throw a 7.

 I'm posting scale pics from this point on because I know how many of you guys want to call "Bullshit". One more thing I want to point out is this muscle was all on me. I'm just filling existing cells back out at the moment. "Waking up the machine". The punishment hasn't even begun..........:action-smiley-054:


----------



## squatster

Great work so far brotha

I Am gonna pm you or just start another thred on how or when I should start my cycle
I shou be cleared with the doc this week. 
Got the drivers licence back  (fuckers)
I am ready man
I want too try getting on stage the same time as you


----------



## Concreteguy

Trying again!


----------



## K1

Sorry man, didn't see your message until now been running around all weekend...Looks like you got it taken care of though, pics are facing the right way now


----------



## Concreteguy

I've thought about how to slow the weight gain down and this is what I'm going to do.
I'm backing all the water based test out of the protocol. I will replace the water based test with Sustanone. This will make for a total test amount of 1150mgs per week in two bi weekly injections.

Once my set point changes and I'm a little more confirtable I'll go back to the "high" test.


----------



## ProFIT

Just noticed this now. Gives me some motivation to get back into things!


----------



## Concreteguy

ProFit, it's good to see ya posting bro. I hope you decide to spend more time around home here. Could defiantly use more quality posters like yourself! Thanks for dropping in.


----------



## Concreteguy

Think I'm going to back the rice amount in each meal down to half a cup also. This should definitely slow down weight gain.


----------



## squatster

If your not gaining fat - why slow it down?
Just like you said - it's muscle memory- it's tough to slow that down
Just my opinion man


----------



## Concreteguy

Squatster, my breathing is strained and I just don't feel good at the moment. Putting on 15lbs in a week and a half isn't healthy on any level. I want to live to tell about this log.


----------



## dtel450

CG - thanks for logging..are you tracking your blood pressure along with the weight gain?


----------



## Concreteguy

Yes sir! 140/ 70 is the norm for me with this shit in me. Not toooo bad......


----------



## dtel450

nice, 140/70 isnt bad at all w/ that kind of gain


----------



## striffe

Great gains so far. I agreed with squatster but then read your post. If your breathing is affected definitely slow it down. As you wrote 15lbs in 1 1/2 weeks is a lot. Is your bp that naturally? Not bad for on cycle and I am about the same. If I add mk-677 or hgh it can go up though.


----------



## Concreteguy

Normally it's a little lower. Orals seam to do a number on me.........


----------



## Concreteguy

Another kickin upper body program. Time to pound the stew. Snap, crackle and pop baby!


----------



## txpipeliner88

Hey CG how are you feeling now that you cut your rice servings down? Any effects on pump since it lowers your overall carb intake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Concreteguy

Thanks for dropping in Tpl88. My weight is down 2lbs to 210lbs and I'm much drier. Cardio is much easier as well. My pants are still too tight and I can see how this is going to lead to a shopping trip for jeans. Think I'm only going to have the rice an hour before training. Maybe after as well? The stew seams to really have some ass to it and carries a lot of carbs straight out of the gate.


----------



## txpipeliner88

No problem brother, I’m excited to see where this run takes you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Concreteguy

*A look in the rear view mirror. lol*

This is a vid of me prepping for the Mr Pa show that I went on to win. My body weight was 210lbs at the time of this shoot. Click through to 3:00 minutes into the vid.

[ame]https://youtu.be/PkECyX_Fxcc[/ame]


----------



## Concreteguy

MY WEIGHT WAS 215.8LBS THIS MORNING. Didn't feel the need to post a pic of the scale. You guys have eyes. I'm very happy with how things are going. I think my body fat percentage is down as well as still picking up almost four pounds last week. Must have been from cutting back on the rice. Notice in the back pic how my muscle separation and size is coming in. Delt caps are starting to fire and traps are becoming pronounced. I feel like my insertions points are also more pronounced. The legs are pounding back into form with the inner sweep coming back in. My old jeans are a thing of the past. We went out this weekend and bought a couple new (bigger/relaxed cut) pare.

So as of these pics I'm 57 at 215.8 at 5'9" tall. I haven't put a skin caliper to any fat areas but body fat is hardly a concern at this stage of the "Come back". For being "all washed up" I never felt better about BBing.............  For the record. I haven't been back three straight weeks yet with all things on point. The progression pics tell the whole story. 

 At this point there is still plenty left in the tank with gear and no need to change or increase it. I'm going to look hard at the food. I may add a little peanuts into my stew meals? Not sure but I think my body is telling me it needs fat. I'm going to switch my cardio over to a HIT 20minute stepper session. My breathing is still labored just walking around. Wondering if I have something lingering from my chest cold?


----------



## psych

Veiny as fuck sir!!!


----------



## d2r2ddd

great video CG!!


----------



## squatster

Your inspiring me man. 
I am trying to stay natural till I get back in the swing - but dammmmmmm


----------



## Concreteguy

Well it's a rainy ass over cast day. Did cardio earlier this morning and now I'm going to the gym for legs. Don't think I have ever had my legs respond so well to training before. 
 I've been doing dumbbell squats with a narrow stance. I now this doesn't sound like much but I'm only using 70lb DB in each hand. I squat until the DBs hit the floor and then back up to just before lock out and stop. I'm doing between 12 and 18 reps per set and normally do six sets.
 I'll then do the same with less weight doing straight leg deads for similar reps and sets. Then I head over to do calves.


----------



## Concreteguy

These pictures represent a 20lb weight increase. The first set of pics is day one and the second is up to date.




 [/ATTACH]


----------



## Concreteguy

Guys I have to dial this back a couple clicks. My scale weight was 218.2. I'm just not feeling good. I'm still doing morning cardio and eating normal. I have an appetite and I'm shitting fine. I'm keeping my fluids up and doing everything on the surface you would expect to be doing if you were me. I'm getting head aches and my heart will race at times. I even have gotten dizzy just standing talking to my wife. I'm not sure if this is all the result of gaining 23lbs of body weight in an extremely short period of time or something worse.

 Maybe it's all the shit mixed into the drinks surrounding the insulin windows? Telling the truth, I'm at a bit of a dead end with the direction of this at the moment. Two things are going on. I have never gained weight this fast. How ever it's muscle memory so is the load going straight to my cardio system? Or is this all being brought on by the shit I'm taking and there is no health concern? The only way I can dial this back at this point is to back the insulin way down to shutting it off. I think mentally that would kill me at this point. My head has me ALL IN. Think I'm going to have a glass of wine with my wife and think on this?.....................


----------



## squatster

Let's dissect every thing you are doing 
The exact juice you are on each day and what time?
What insulin? How much - what time?
What HGH and how much?
Peptides?
FOOD?
your doing the same food every day?
Same stew?
Vitamins?
Digestive enzymes?
How much sleep you getting?
You still working or just doing this right now?
Did you get over what you had when you were sick?


----------



## Concreteguy

I've stopped all insulin and the drinks surrounding them and feel much better. My headaches have gone away and I have a better "general" feeling just through out the day. My body weight has dropped down to 215.3 this morning and my appetite is way up. Think I'm going to just roll with the gear and HGH for a little bit.


----------



## squatster

If you did insulin again - would you do a fast acting again or the lantus?
Were you on any estrogen blockers at all?
Any thing for thyroid?
They make me feel how you were feeling


----------



## Concreteguy

No thyroid and yes Arimidex. All I can say is my over all senses of well being is way up and I just feel much better. I'm almost positive that insulin doesn't do this. But the combo of the drinks and having it pounded into your cells may be doing something other than just contributing to growth. I'm using HGH POWER BLK tops. Anyone have issues with these? They look great and I'm doing them 15 minutes before the insulin.


----------



## striffe

Great progress. Feeling bad could be anything but likely a drug issue. How much slin were you on when you stopped?


----------



## Elvia1023

Good to see you are doing so well. CG whereabouts did you feel the headaches? Front, back of head etc? I agree with the above it was most likely a drug issue. Could be slin, hgh, aas or a combination of all. Have you tested your bp in the last few days?

When you mention drinks what ones were you using? Intra shakes with the slin? Aminos and HBCD's and I feel great. But certain proteins or weightgain shakes in large amounts and I feel crap. I went hypo last night from some carnivor mass I have had for ages and want to get rid of


----------



## squatster

ARIMADEX- how much do you take? And how often?
The arimadex makes me feel like I have the flue the next day. Big time like shit
Why????
My Age????
My system????
Over 0.5mg 2 times pr week - many people can't tolerate


----------



## Concreteguy

striffe said:


> Great progress. Feeling bad could be anything but likely a drug issue. How much slin were you on when you stopped?



I was still on the amounts from the beginning. 20iu morning cardio and 20iu evening training.


----------



## Concreteguy

squatster said:


> ARIMADEX- how much do you take? And how often?
> The arimadex makes me feel like I have the flue the next day. Big time like shit
> Why????
> My Age????
> My system????
> Over 0.5mg 2 times pr week - many people can't tolerate



.05mgs every day. taken in the morning with breakfast.


----------



## Concreteguy

Elvia1023 said:


> Good to see you are doing so well. CG whereabouts did you feel the headaches? Front, back of head etc? I agree with the above it was most likely a drug issue. Could be slin, hgh, aas or a combination of all. Have you tested your bp in the last few days?
> 
> When you mention drinks what ones were you using? Intra shakes with the slin? Aminos and HBCD's and I feel great. But certain proteins or weightgain shakes in large amounts and I feel crap. I went hypo last night from some carnivor mass I have had for ages and want to get rid of



The drinks I'm taking (or were taking) is exactly what Mutant calls for in his program. It's all in the first page of this log.

 My head aches feel like there in the back of my upper head area. And the BP numbers are fine. Theres times when I feel like my head is going to explode bending over to put on shoes and things like that.


----------



## squatster

Hours do you handle that much arimdex?


----------



## Concreteguy

^^^ what???^^^


----------



## RamboStallone

Concreteguy said:


> I've stopped all insulin and the drinks surrounding them and feel much better. My headaches have gone away and I have a better "general" feeling just through out the day. My body weight has dropped down to 215.3 this morning and my appetite is way up. Think I'm going to just roll with the gear and HGH for a little bit.


Sometimes the body is just saying no, listen to it. Good to see grinding away brother, I'll be following.


----------



## Concreteguy

I had an incredible workout tonight. Upper body and arms. GOD DAMN!  I'm thinking maybe I just surge the slin on and off. A week on and a week off and so on...........


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> ^^^ what???^^^


How
Sorry
How do you tolerate so much arimadex man
I got real sick from that much.  I was exactly how you said you felt. Felt like I was going to die.
I dropped it out for 2 weeks then went to 2 times pr week and I was great.


----------



## Concreteguy

I guess it's all about how it effects us all on an individual bases? Never ever had a side effect from any anit-e


----------



## Concreteguy

Guys there's only one way to describe tonight's work out.  FUCK YA!!!!!!!!!!!!

[ame]https://youtu.be/XYFdldfYEJk[/ame]

Killer back routine tonight.
Rack deads
seated rows (narrow grip) 
seated rows (extreme wide grip)
Straight arm rope pull downs
Bent over one arm rows

I walked out of there cold and shaking. I said God Damn................. Time to feed it!


----------



## psych

yeah get that shit bro!!!


----------



## Sully

First off, your before and after pictures look really good. That’s how you show a dramatic difference. 

Are you sure your BP is under control? The headaches and pressure in your head when you bend over are classic signs of high BP. I’m getting really sensitive to increases in my own BP as I approach 40, and am having to change the gear I use and how much of it. It’s just something we all have to deal with as time catches up to us. It could also be related to an increase in red blood cells from the gear. You might consider donating blood, or even doing a double red blood cell donation. 

Also, make sure that even you, or whomever takes your BP, use a large BP cuff. The smaller cuffs don’t give accurate readings for guys like us. If you’re checking it at home with an automatic machine, it’s likely to be highly inaccurate. 

High BP is nothing to fuck around with, especially as we get older. It’s called the silent killer for a good reason.


----------



## Concreteguy

^^^As usual your right about the BP numbers.^^^  I noticed at the gym when things started getting ramped up and nasty my head would be blowing up inside. It was the same feeling I'm complaining about. I realized then it had to be BP issues. I have a smaller automatic cuff that self inflates. It's hit and miss with it. My wife is a F.A. at a dialysis company and  had here bring home her cuff. It's not bad as I said earlier, but there s just times when something is spiking it. I'm doing morning cardio.  I'm assuming it's got to be the gear.  No gear and this whole program implodes. If I start low dosing that will put the kiss of death to the log and putting back on real size. 
 In our other conversation in open forum "the tren thread".........maybe I could low does much stronger gear and trick my system? I keep extensive records of cycles and food. I have never had issues running anything 50% stronger than what I'm now doing.

One more thing, thank you for your comment on the before and after pics. I've been pounding away as hard as I can. It's a little scary entering into an online log not knowing what the hell is going to take place. All I can do is change the plugs and air cleaner and hope this old motor has one more in her. lol


----------



## Sully

Concreteguy said:


> ^^^As usual your right about the BP numbers.^^^  I noticed at the gym when things started getting ramped up and nasty my head would be blowing up inside. It was the same feeling I'm complaining about. I realized then it had to be BP issues. I have a smaller automatic cuff that self inflates. It's hit and miss with it. My wife is a F.A. at a dialysis company and  had here bring home her cuff. It's not bad as I said earlier, but there s just times when something is spiking it. I'm doing morning cardio.  I'm assuming it's got to be the gear.  No gear and this whole program implodes. If I start low dosing that will put the kiss of death to the log and putting back on real size.
> In our other conversation in open forum "the tren thread".........maybe I could low does much stronger gear and trick my system? I keep extensive records of cycles and food. I have never had issues running anything 50% stronger than what I'm now doing.
> 
> One more thing, thank you for your comment on the before and after pics. I've been pounding away as hard as I can. It's a little scary entering into an online log not knowing what the hell is going to take place. All I can do is change the plugs and air cleaner and hope this old motor has one more in her. lol



You might want to get blood work done to see where your RBC is at. Combined with an accurate reading on your BP will give you a better idea of what is or isn’t causing your issues. Do you have a script for any BP meds from your GP? That might be something to consider if you don’t. I’m not even 40 yet, but I’m considering asking my GP for BP meds just as a preventative measure. There’s no shame in it. 

When it comes to age, just because we used to be fine with it a year or 2 ago doesn’t mean that our body will tolerate it now. I used to be able to run pretty substantial amounts of EQ, but now it sends my RBC and BP through the roof within just a week or 2 or starting it. And that change just happened within the last 2 years. Maybe you need to consider different compounds, or more compounds at smaller doses? I dunno, hard to say what the answer is.


----------



## Sully

psych said:


> Bro you look great for your age!
> Also little tip I found out from a budy off mine that is trained by Stan Efferding. For chicken and rice put some dextrose on it, just a sprinkle.  The sweetness helps you make more saliva and it's easier to chew and swallow.  Do the same thing to psych patients when they get dry mouth from antipsychotics.  We use honey...



That’s genius, by the way. Never heard of it before, but I’m gonna use it. Chicken is so dry that it gets stuck in my throat after I swallow.


----------



## Concreteguy

My wife draws blood on a regular bases. I also take a baby aspirin a day. I do have some BP meds but it points my junk dead south. "Man Down!" Think I may give that a shot? Another good idea Sully.


----------



## Sully

A little Cialis will fix that right up!


----------



## RamboStallone

Sully said:


> A little Cialis will fix that right up!


Cialis will help BP and strengthen erections. CG if you're not on it, get on it. I take 10mg daily. And no it won't tank your bp. It only lowers bp for people with high bp.


----------



## squatster

RamboStallone said:


> Cialis will help BP and strengthen erections. CG if you're not on it, get on it. I take 10mg daily. And no it won't tank your bp. It only lowers bp for people with high bp.


If I take Viagra - I get real bad heart burn
Ciallis makes me have the worst stuffy nose ever.


----------



## Concreteguy

RamboStallone said:


> Cialis will help BP and strengthen erections. CG if you're not on it, get on it. I take 10mg daily. And no it won't tank your bp. It only lowers bp for people with high bp.



Rambo, I just ordered some with the Oxford Log I'm going to run in this log. That should work out perfect. I had no idea the stuff actually helped with high BP. How does that work? It opens the capillaries and intern lowers BP?  Just guessing........


----------



## psych

yes


----------



## RamboStallone

Concreteguy said:


> Rambo, I just ordered some with the Oxford Log I'm going to run in this log. That should work out perfect. I had no idea the stuff actually helped with high BP. How does that work? It opens the capillaries and intern lowers BP?  Just guessing........


Yes, basically it's a vasodialator so it opens things up which in turn lowers bp. But it won't lower a normal bp so no worries of going too low, this is my understanding.

Check these out,

https://patient.info/medicine/tadalafil-for-pulmonary-hypertension-adcirca

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16934043/


----------



## odin

Concreteguy said:


> My wife draws blood on a regular bases. I also take a baby aspirin a day. I do have some BP meds but it points my junk dead south. "Man Down!" Think I may give that a shot? Another good idea Sully.



I agree with low dosed cialis ed. That should lower your bp and help with all the other fun stuff. The supplement carditone is worth looking into if you need something else and don't want to use meds.


----------



## RamboStallone

odin said:


> I agree with low dosed cialis ed. That should lower your bp and help with all the other fun stuff. The supplement carditone is worth looking into if you need something else and don't want to use meds.


From what I read, carditone is a good one. Also, the doses for cialis for hypertension are 20-40mg so I would recommend he move up to 20mg or more if 10mg isn't doing the job. Check bp in the morning upon waking. Take the cialis. Then test a few hours later.


----------



## Concreteguy

*I'm back*

Well guys I just got over another bad chest cold. Can't tell ya what the fuck is going on. But it sucks getting sick! 

 I'm changing up my diet to a keto diet. I'm going to out line a day of eating for you so you can get an idea of what I'm up to.




-5 whole eggs mixed with ripped pieces of ham and 4 slices of American cheese on top. I sprinkle bacon bits on top also.

- Stake, I cut it up and fry it with a medium sliced onion with a green leaf salad and zero carb dressing.

-stir fried chicken in coconut oil. I over fry it so it browns. I like it that way.

-fried shrimp in butter. Again browned because the little crusties add flavor to it.

- in between all these meals I'm snacking on cheese sticks I roll in ham slices. I found a pickle that's 1 carb for two pieces. For some reason it all tastes good together. 
-I found cashews that are 7 carbs for a quarter cup that I'm snacking on just before bed. Don't knock it till ya try it.

Flavored water and sugar free gum in MASS amounts.

Now here it comes. Once I know I'm in keto I'm going to start Basel insulin and step it up along with the hgh to find a limit. I'm fascinated to see what insulin will do with such high concentrations of protein and with my body fighting it for the fat (I'm guessing) I think it could be "THE WAY" to bulk with zero to very little fat gains. We will see. 



  Why change the diet? No reason at all. Doing what I was doing was working out wonderfully. Maybe too well. I'm having a problem living with the added size. I'm thinking if I slow the roll I can grow with this thing instead of just having a seat on board the train. Hope that makes sense. A log is about learning. Lets try some shit you guys aren't used to and make it interesting. What do you say?


----------



## Bighank

RamboStallone said:


> Yes, basically it's a vasodialator so it opens things up which in turn lowers bp. But it won't lower a normal bp so no worries of going too low, this is my understanding.
> 
> Check these out,
> 
> https://patient.info/medicine/tadalafil-for-pulmonary-hypertension-adcirca
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16934043/



I just started BP meds low dose.i was wondering if cialis would drop it too much.i break 20 mgs in half all i need..does get me congested bad though


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm doing the keto and lovin it so far.

 I have figured out a brownie I have with my coffee that's 100% keto and works pretty good.

1/2 cup egg whites
1/2 cup chocolate whey
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 packs of sweat and low
mix it up and microwave for 1 1/2 minutes

 BAM.........chocolate brownie baby!


----------



## squatster

So you can't use suger?
I can do artificial sweeteners at all


----------



## d2r2ddd

Hi CG, what is yr current training like? still full body? or split? pls share thks!


----------



## Concreteguy

M,W,F = Full Upper body

Tue,Thur = Full Lower body

2 to 3 working sets per exercise.

2 to 3 exercises per muscle group.

Each set is to absolute failure.

Working in the ten to fifteen rep range.


----------



## srd1

Concreteguy said:


> M,W,F = Full Upper body
> 
> Tue,Thur = Full Lower body
> 
> 2 to 3 working sets per exercise.
> 
> 2 to 3 exercises per muscle group.
> 
> Each set is to absolute failure.
> 
> Working in the ten to fifteen rep range.



Damn brother 15 reps to failure hitting the same muscle group every other day....how you feeling when you hit that muscle group the next time? 
Ive done leg workouts to complete failure and damn near had to crawl out the gym soreness didnt kick in till the second day couldnt imagine training em on that day lol. Your a beast brother:headbang:


----------



## kevin666

I'm following along, you're a great inspiration.

You're recovery is much better than mine, I'm not recovered and still sore 48 hours later.

I'm fighting the BP fight myself and taking the low dose Cialis daily which does help. Almost everything besides Cialis makes me feel like garbage. Another thing that will drop BP (probably too much) I found is rauwolfia serpentina.  Be careful if you try it and use a tiny, I mean tiny amount.  Stuff works fast and works well but again it can take you too low and then you're just tired.

Sorry about the chest cold, I had a nasty virus and was out of the gym the entire month of January coughing. Its a set back and it sucks but it's temporary 

oh and great looking pups!


----------



## Concreteguy

Kevin, thanks for the kind words friend.

The Cialis is wonderful. I really had no idea how it would effect BP. I thought if anything it would raise it.lol

You may want to look at the amino regiment I'm on? I'm sure that has a huge effect on the recovery PLUS the slin.


----------



## kevin666

Concreteguy said:


> Kevin, thanks for the kind words friend.
> 
> The Cialis is wonderful. I really had no idea how it would effect BP. I thought if anything it would raise it.lol
> 
> You may want to look at the amino regiment I'm on? I'm sure that has a huge effect on the recovery PLUS the slin.



I must have missed it ... what is your amino regimine??

I'v currently using Citruline pre-workout which does help but even in a single workout my recovery is poor, I need rest between sets.


----------



## Concreteguy

*LANTUS and KETO*

Well I was wondering if I could do this because of the unique quality of Lantus basil insulin being so forgiving in regards to going hypo.

What am I talking about? Guess what guys, I'm running 50iu a day of Lantus while on a full blown keto diet with ZERO sides of any kind. I feel GREAT. When I started the keto I was flat and very tired. I was also losing weight I didn't need to be losing. Now the weight and strength is rolling back in. I'm doing nothing more than a very high protein version of a keto diet. I suspected that the onset of Lantus is so slow and gradual that it would give my body time to convert fats to carbs. I was correct. I'm just guessing, but I honestly can't come close to imagining a better way to fall into prep or bulk for that matter. As surprised as I was, not much surprises me any more.

So to recap this: I'm currently on a keto diet and enjoying the benefits of 50iu of Lantus insulin every morning. I'm also doing 3iu of hgh three times a day. And don't kid yourself, this will accelerate fat loss exponentially 
I'll be posting pics this weekend in my log.


----------



## RamboStallone

Concreteguy said:


> Well I was wondering if I could do this because of the unique quality of Lantus basil insulin being so forgiving in regards to going hypo.
> 
> What am I talking about? Guess what guys, I'm running 50iu a day of Lantus while on a full blown keto diet with ZERO sides of any kind. I feel GREAT. When I started the keto I was flat and very tired. I was also losing weight I didn't need to be losing. Now the weight and strength is rolling back in. I'm doing nothing more than a very high protein version of a keto diet. I suspected that the onset of Lantus is so slow and gradual that it would give my body time to convert fats to carbs. I was correct. I'm just guessing, but I honestly can't come close to imagining a better way to fall into prep or bulk for that matter. As surprised as I was, not much surprises me any more.
> 
> So to recap this: I'm currently on a keto diet and enjoying the benefits of 50iu of Lantus insulin every morning. I'm also doing 3iu of hgh three times a day. And don't kid yourself, this will accelerate fat loss exponentially
> I'll be posting pics this weekend in my log.


That is some good feedback! I agree keto and slin will shred you up. I was doing something like this taking a couple iu of R fasted to accelerate fat loss. Of course with the shorter half life the acceleration is short lived and anymore would cause hypoglycemia. Good to hear lantus can be used this way safely. Your insulin sensitivity is probably remaining in good standing too because you are not eating carbs. Have you tested fasted bg, before and after lantus etc? Interested to see if slin sensitivity can remain high.


----------



## Concreteguy

No I haven't. Probably something I should do at some point.

    See, you get it. This  insulin is making my body convert proeins over to carbs at an accelerated pace. That in conjunction with my body needing energy from the keto diet makes me a furnace. I've really upped the fats to keep this in check until I know where I'm at with it. 

 Another thing I've noticed is there is an endless supply of energy at the end of the work out. Because I'm not exhausting the sugar reserves in my body there is nothing to run out of. I'm walking out of the gym with the same energy as when I walked in. Don't get me wrong, my muscles are fucked up, but I'm not exhausted.

 I plan to keep titrating the Lantus up and find my base line.


----------



## Concreteguy

Hey I did legs and back tonight.

5x close grip rows
5x wide grip cable rows
7x straight arm cable /rope pull downs
4x rack deads

6x standing front hack squats
4x seated leg extensions
6x laying leg curls
4x standing calf raises

All sets are in the 12 to 15 range ending with total (last rep completed) Failure.


----------



## dtel450

Concreteguy said:


> Well I was wondering if I could do this because of the unique quality of Lantus basil insulin being so forgiving in regards to going hypo.
> 
> What am I talking about? Guess what guys, I'm running 50iu a day of Lantus while on a full blown keto diet with ZERO sides of any kind. I feel GREAT. When I started the keto I was flat and very tired. I was also losing weight I didn't need to be losing. Now the weight and strength is rolling back in. I'm doing nothing more than a very high protein version of a keto diet. I suspected that the onset of Lantus is so slow and gradual that it would give my body time to convert fats to carbs. I was correct. I'm just guessing, but I honestly can't come close to imagining a better way to fall into prep or bulk for that matter. As surprised as I was, not much surprises me any more.
> 
> So to recap this: I'm currently on a keto diet and enjoying the benefits of 50iu of Lantus insulin every morning. I'm also doing 3iu of hgh three times a day. And don't kid yourself, this will accelerate fat loss exponentially
> I'll be posting pics this weekend in my log.



awesome...are you changing anything on carb-up days?  Also, how well does this protocol work for quality gains on keto compared to non-keto?


----------



## Concreteguy

Dtel450, Welcome to AnaSci Brother! I'm so happy being on the keto I haven't taken a carb day yet. When I started this I was loosing weight way to fast. My muscles were flat and I had no veins of any kind witch isn't the norm for me. No energy and head aches that were killing me. As my body switched into the keto mod the complete reverse took place on literally every negative side effect I was having.
   When I started hitting the Lantus my scale weight went up4 lbs in three days as my muscles all started to have a fullness and pop I haven't had in a long time. My veins are road maps again. lol, I could drop dead tomorrow, but I feel great today brother!

 BTW: I want to point out that by staying keto my insulin sensitivity "should" stay quit high witch makes everything work better. Everything.


----------



## bill2

How much protein and far are you estimate getting daily?  
Very interesting your Lantau experiment ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

Bill2, it's good to see you posting bro. Lets get that post count up and make you some friends while were at it. 

 I'm at approximately 400 grams protein a day and I have no idea how much fat. I'm eating peanut butter by the spoon fulls and frying my stakes in a 1/2 stick of butter. Pretty much doing shit I would NEVER normally do. Handfulls of cashews. Tons of cheese sticks. Way. way more fat than normal.


----------



## Concreteguy

Fucking killed it in the gym tonight!

4x flat bench
4x cable flies
4x standing lat bar shugs
4x standing bumbell flies
4x rope cable lifts
4x seated pilitary presses
5x tricep extentions laying on a bench
5x standing reverse curls

Home for teriaci chicken and a salad! BAM!


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> Bill2, it's good to see you posting bro. Lets get that post count up and make you some friends while were at it.
> 
> I'm at approximately 400 grams protein a day and I have no idea how much fat. I'm eating peanut butter by the spoon fulls and frying my stakes in a 1/2 stick of butter. Pretty much doing shit I would NEVER normally do. Handfulls of cashews. Tons of cheese sticks. Way. way more fat than normal.


Not sue if I could eat like that. 
Love my rice
Love my Ezekiel bread
My apples with peanut butter
Can you have ice cream or donuts?


----------



## Concreteguy

lol, literally everything^^^ up there is OFF the menu, except peanut butter "by it's self". Forget about all carbs to get on board the KETO train.


----------



## Concreteguy

Hey, I'm wearing shorts in the pics because with the cailis I'm now doing there seams to be some wardrobe malfunctions at times.

As you can see I'm clean and dry as a bone at 208lbs. Going to play this out and see if I'm can start packing it back on now. BTW: I have never competed over the weight of 198lbs. I think it's safe to say you can gain muscle at almost any age if it's done correctly.


----------



## bill2

Concreteguy said:


> Bill2, it's good to see you posting bro. Lets get that post count up and make you some friends while were at it.
> 
> I'm at approximately 400 grams protein a day and I have no idea how much fat. I'm eating peanut butter by the spoon fulls and frying my stakes in a 1/2 stick of butter. Pretty much doing shit I would NEVER normally do. Handfulls of cashews. Tons of cheese sticks. Way. way more fat than normal.




Thanks concrete guy !

I see you don't do keto to loose some pounds but as an experiment more or less to see what result will bring to your body? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

Bill, that's exactly why I'm doing this. If no one ever tries we can only speculate. Can you hear all the naysayers barking about the "insanity" of doing Lantus and being full on Keto? What a joke. I could explain it 20 times and each a different way and not one word of it would hit home. lol, Years ago I was preaching about taking orals and doing fast acting insulin about an hour later. Seams like that caught on.......go figure. I'm pretty sure no one has walked these grounds yet. When this turns into the staple manor to prep, again time will diminish the story behind how it came to be. BTW: Can you say "unemployed all prep coaches"?..........ROFLMAO


----------



## squatster

How many days pr week are you doing your lantus


----------



## Concreteguy

^^^ 7 ^^^


----------



## Concreteguy

An observation: The other day I started just feeling strange. Not thinking clearly and just in a total fog. But other than that I have zero hypo symptoms. It had accured to me that I had only eaten my normal keto meals and not the three to four whey shakes I normally drink. Those shakes make a big difference in what carbs my body is seeing. BTW; The whey I have is zero carb. So this means those shakes have to do with the keto mechanism in my body. It's part of making the Lantus equation work!


----------



## bill2

I think definitely some glycogenogenesis must going on with the high protein diet and lantus delivering those amino acids from protein and the sugar ( from glucogenogenesis) straight to your muscles favoring an anabolic state ! Fats gives the energy for the whole process to occur...
Vary inovative idea of yours! Congrats!  
What's your cycle right now? 
Wheiight? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNA

Concreteguy said:


> An observation: The other day I started just feeling strange. Not thinking clearly and just in a total fog. But other than that I have zero hypo symptoms. It had accured to me that I had only eaten my normal keto meals and not the three to four whey shakes I normally drink. Those shakes make a big difference in what carbs my body is seeing. BTW; The whey I have is zero carb. So this means those shakes have to do with the keto mechanism in my body. It's part of making the Lantus equation work!



Without a doubt the protein shakes have something to do with blood sugar stabilization. Your body can convert proteins into glucose and in turn help stabilize blood sugar. However, your body cannot convert fat into glucose. Fats help stabilize blood sugar as well, but there’s no conversion of fats to glucose, only protein/amino acids to glucose. So keep pounding those shakes between meals with the Lantus!


----------



## Concreteguy

bill2 said:


> I think definitely some glycogenogenesis must going on with the high protein diet and lantus delivering those amino acids from protein and the sugar ( from glucogenogenesis) straight to your muscles favoring an anabolic state ! Fats gives the energy for the whole process to occur...
> Vary inovative idea of yours! Congrats!
> What's your cycle right now?
> Wheiight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bill, check out my log bro. I'm as open as a book in it. And I agree with what you think is taking place. Aint it cool. I could be single handedly putting every prep coach out of business. ROFLMAO


----------



## Concreteguy

DNA said:


> Without a doubt the protein shakes have something to do with blood sugar stabilization. Your body can convert proteins into glucose and in turn help stabilize blood sugar. However, your body cannot convert fat into glucose. Fats help stabilize blood sugar as well, but there’s no conversion of fats to glucose, only protein/amino acids to glucose. So keep pounding those shakes between meals with the Lantus!



Thanks for sharing that!  You never fail to surprise. I'll start ramping the whey shakes WAY up.


----------



## Concreteguy

One more thing. Today I had a massive oil discharge that sent me changing my underwear YIKES. I was under the impression keto had me using all the fats(oil). Not so guys. This was the first time this has happened since the beginning of this diet.


----------



## Concreteguy

*60iu Lantus today*

Well it's now 60iu's and everything is exactly like yesterday at 50iu's. Go figure......... We will see how the day plays out.


----------



## Concreteguy

Can you believe it? 60iu and I just got back from a ball busting gym session and feel great.

     ((( MOST IMPORTANT NEWS!))) Since my last weigh in three days ago I have lose ZERO lbs. Not even a tenth of a pound. You know damn well in full blown keto I'm burning fat 24/7. So the Lantus is more than towing it's weight. It's putting weight in the form of muscle on me baby. Guys, I'm starting to really get excited about this.

 I'm calling this "The Fitz Prep" if anyone is wondering. I have invented the single most effective form of training and losing weight for BBing purposes that exists. This Over shadows DNP and all other forms of diet for the purposes of shaping up and losing weight. I'll tell ya right now  *Anyone that's 10 to 12% fat ratio*  and wants to fall into stage condition can do it in 4 to 6 weeks and look bigger and better than ever before. PERIOD! 

 My next goal is to find out what the limit is with Lantus relative to off setting it with protein conversion. There has to be a limit the body just can't hang with the Lantus at. Once I find the roof, I can determine a safe range for others to jump on this.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Concreteguy said:


> One more thing. Today I had a massive oil discharge that sent me changing my underwear YIKES. I was under the impression keto had me using all the fats(oil). Not so guys. This was the first time this has happened since the beginning of this diet.



sounds like side effect of Xenical


----------



## Concreteguy

^^^ Your exactly right! Back in day I was taking Xenical and that's what I thought of when it happened.lol  Thing is I was under the impression the keto diet is using the oils as energy. Oils are fat correct?


----------



## Concreteguy

An observation. At lower amounts of Lantus I was losing weight and looking full with veins. As I titrated the Lantus up the *scale weight* loss slowed down as the fat loss from the keto diet continued. At 50iu Lantus a day my scale weight started holding. This would indicate that muscle is replacing the fats lose at the same ratio and speed. The Lantus is living in a different world from the keto in my body. Knowing that fats can't be scavenged and converted into carbs *only proteins can,* means the Lantus may have no effect on the keto at all. The fats are being converted into ATP for energy and the Lantus is converting the proteins into energy and sending massive amounts of nutrients home.
 Two separate engines at work inside of one metabolic system? I don't know. I'm not sure how the insulin effects the release of ketones. I think it's going to take a more scientifically based view to answer this.


----------



## squatster

Did you already change the juice to the new stuff?
What are you doing for growth hormones now?


----------



## Concreteguy

YES and I'm doing 3iu 3 x's a day.


----------



## bill2

Prety innovative things from you my friend! 
Congrats! 
Can't wait to see what the end result will be and what exactly that " fat loss protocol" will be 
I will use it for sure ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

*Lantus/keto protocal*

I lived this and did it. I speak from 100% experience doing it! I'm the guy that invented it. "The CG Body Transformation".

Start by following a strict "high protein (KETO) diet for 1 week. Four normal keto meals adding up to 200 grams protein and 4 Hydrolyzed whey protein shakes between the meals adding up to 200 grams protein. Balance the fats by how many more aditional calories you need to reach maintenance calories. 
Start the Lantus at 10iu and titrate up 5iu per day. Once you get to 25iu per day your body will start to look full and have veins. As you continue increasing your Lantus into the low forties your body will be extremely full in appearance and your weight lose "on the scale" is almost at a stop. 50iu not exceeding 65iu and you will start gaining "scale" weight AND at the same time your body is (STILL) losing fat on the KETO diet at an accelerated pace. There for losing fat and building muscle at the same exact time my friend. How can this happen without going hypo? In a state of ketosis your body will convert proteins to the carbs the Lantus needs. The Lantus is so stabile and the onset is so slow it gives your metabolism time to adjust to the needs. 
The kicker is because your on no ingested carbs your insulin sensitivity remains at an all time peek the entire duration you do this. Do I have to point out how reactive your cells will be in this condition relative to nutrient delivery? That's the reason only 60iu of Lantus will start a forest fire of growth.

Absolutely anyone that's floating at 10 to 15% BF can stand on stage clean, dry and jacked full in 4 to 6 weeks from entering this protocol. 

Things to monitor? 
-How fast you titrate up the Lantus
-The quality of your Zero carb hydrolyzed whey 
-There can be ZERO missed meals.
-Fluids must stay high
-Before training 20grams EAA's and 20grams glutamine.(this will offset the added need for carbs)

I recommend doing: For Extreme Growth
-3iu GH 3 x's a day 
-Water based test 150mgs a day
-EQ 600mgs a week
-A-drol, 100 mgs a day
-Winny 50 mgs a day 

How dangerous is this? If you don't stick to the KETO diet and hit each and every meal and shake, this isn't for you. Extreme change demands extreme discipline. 

Now I know what you guys are going to do. Your reading this and just shaking your heads in dismay. lol You just don't have an open mind and can't except something you don't understand. That's fine with me. You can stand on the side of the road and watch the cars go by all day long. But then there are the guys that get behind the wheel and have a purpose. Those are the guys I'm targeting with this.

This is really and truly THE way to lose fat and grow significant muscle at the same exact time. PERIOD!


----------



## bill2

Good! Let's say you want to use this protocol it for a contest prep 
Obviusly we start by following your post above 
-What about cardio? Any benefit to implement it to accelerate fat loss even further? 
-any fat burners? And how would you dose/use them? 
-change meds further into prep with more dry combounds? 
-Obviusly at some point we have to see some scale changes and pounds dropping right? I mean if someone have to loose 30 pounds to be contest ready sure he can recomp a bit at the start following your plan but what about further into prep? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

Bill2, yes you can do cardio. I would drink a shake of 20grams EAA's and 20grams Glutamine before doing the cardio. I would use no supps to accelerate your metabolism. The fat will literally fall away at a crazy rate.


----------



## dtel450

Concreteguy said:


> I lived this and did it. I speak from 100% experience doing it! I'm the guy that invented it. "The CG Body Transformation".
> 
> Start by following a strict "high protein (KETO) diet for 1 week. Four normal keto meals adding up to 200 grams protein and 4 Hydrolyzed whey protein shakes between the meals adding up to 200 grams protein. Balance the fats by how many more aditional calories you need to reach maintenance calories.
> Start the Lantus at 10iu and titrate up 5iu per day. Once you get to 25iu per day your body will start to look full and have veins. As you continue increasing your Lantus into the low forties your body will be extremely full in appearance and your weight lose "on the scale" is almost at a stop. 50iu not exceeding 65iu and you will start gaining "scale" weight AND at the same time your body is (STILL) losing fat on the KETO diet at an accelerated pace. There for losing fat and building muscle at the same exact time my friend. How can this happen without going hypo? In a state of ketosis your body will convert proteins to the carbs the Lantus needs. The Lantus is so stabile and the onset is so slow it gives your metabolism time to adjust to the needs.
> The kicker is because your on no ingested carbs your insulin sensitivity remains at an all time peek the entire duration you do this. Do I have to point out how reactive your cells will be in this condition relative to nutrient delivery? That's the reason only 60iu of Lantus will start a forest fire of growth.
> 
> Absolutely anyone that's floating at 10 to 15% BF can stand on stage clean, dry and jacked full in 4 to 6 weeks from entering this protocol.
> 
> Things to monitor?
> -How fast you titrate up the Lantus
> -The quality of you Zero carb hydrolyzed whey
> -There can be ZERO missed meals.
> -Fluids must stay high
> -Before training 20grams EAA's and 20grams glutamine.(this will offset the added need for carbs)
> 
> I recommend doing: For Extreme Growth
> -3iu GH 3 x's a day
> -Water based test 150mgs a day
> -EQ 600mgs a week
> -A-drol, 100 mgs a day
> -Winny 50 mgs a day
> 
> How dangerous is this? If you don't stick to the KETO diet and hit each and every meal and shake, this isn't for you. Extreme change demands extreme discipline.
> 
> Now I know what you guys are going to do. Your reading this and just shaking your heads in dismay. lol You just don't have an open mind and can't except something you don't understand. That's fine with me. You can stand on the side of the road and watch the cars go by all day long. But then there are the guys that get behind the wheel and have a purpose. Those are the guys I'm targeting with this.
> 
> This is really and truly THE way to lose fat and grow significant muscle at the same exact time. PERIOD!



CG- are you sill keeping your fats high (butter, steak, pb, etc) also?


----------



## Elvia1023

Good stuff. Nice to see you are responding well. I will be doing lantus myself soon dosing it twice weekly (leg and back days). Although I will be eating lot's of carbs. Gonna need to restock before I start though!

Are you trying to get into ketosis or just following a keto style diet? I ask because cashews contain 30g carbs per 100g. They are my fav and the cashew butter I buy locally is the best tasting thing ever. Everything seems to be working great for you.


----------



## RamboStallone

Concreteguy said:


> I lived this and did it. I speak from 100% experience doing it! I'm the guy that invented it. "The CG Body Transformation".
> 
> Start by following a strict "high protein (KETO) diet for 1 week. Four normal keto meals adding up to 200 grams protein and 4 Hydrolyzed whey protein shakes between the meals adding up to 200 grams protein. Balance the fats by how many more aditional calories you need to reach maintenance calories.
> Start the Lantus at 10iu and titrate up 5iu per day. Once you get to 25iu per day your body will start to look full and have veins. As you continue increasing your Lantus into the low forties your body will be extremely full in appearance and your weight lose "on the scale" is almost at a stop. 50iu not exceeding 65iu and you will start gaining "scale" weight AND at the same time your body is (STILL) losing fat on the KETO diet at an accelerated pace. There for losing fat and building muscle at the same exact time my friend. How can this happen without going hypo? In a state of ketosis your body will convert proteins to the carbs the Lantus needs. The Lantus is so stabile and the onset is so slow it gives your metabolism time to adjust to the needs.
> The kicker is because your on no ingested carbs your insulin sensitivity remains at an all time peek the entire duration you do this. Do I have to point out how reactive your cells will be in this condition relative to nutrient delivery? That's the reason only 60iu of Lantus will start a forest fire of growth.
> 
> Absolutely anyone that's floating at 10 to 15% BF can stand on stage clean, dry and jacked full in 4 to 6 weeks from entering this protocol.
> 
> Things to monitor?
> -How fast you titrate up the Lantus
> -The quality of your Zero carb hydrolyzed whey
> -There can be ZERO missed meals.
> -Fluids must stay high
> -Before training 20grams EAA's and 20grams glutamine.(this will offset the added need for carbs)
> 
> I recommend doing: For Extreme Growth
> -3iu GH 3 x's a day
> -Water based test 150mgs a day
> -EQ 600mgs a week
> -A-drol, 100 mgs a day
> -Winny 50 mgs a day
> 
> How dangerous is this? If you don't stick to the KETO diet and hit each and every meal and shake, this isn't for you. Extreme change demands extreme discipline.
> 
> Now I know what you guys are going to do. Your reading this and just shaking your heads in dismay. lol You just don't have an open mind and can't except something you don't understand. That's fine with me. You can stand on the side of the road and watch the cars go by all day long. But then there are the guys that get behind the wheel and have a purpose. Those are the guys I'm targeting with this.
> 
> This is really and truly THE way to lose fat and grow significant muscle at the same exact time. PERIOD!


I'm loving the dedication here, you've put solid thought behind this obviously and your experience plays a huge role.

1g test base a week, haha love the hardcore truth here!!! How you liking that say compared to running 1g or grams of cyp, prop, etc?


----------



## Concreteguy

dtel450 said:


> CG- are you sill keeping your fats high (butter, steak, pb, etc) also?



Yes I am. I'm basing how much fats I eat on how many extra calories I need to stay above maintenance calories.


----------



## Concreteguy

Elvia, my body is in a deep state of ketosis. The amounts of Lantus that I'm doing keeps me there. My target is staying below 30 grams of carbs a day. I have a hand full of cashews twice a day as a snack. Also will have a TBS of peanut butter as well.
 I know the fats are being burned in the form of ATP and the protein is being converted to carbs for the Lantus. Nothing shows up on a keto piss strip. IMO, because I'm ingesting under 30grams of carbs a day "I believe" I'm in deep keto.
 Something is going to have to give here in the next week. I'm going to be 5 to 6 percent body fat soon. That's not a place I like to visit very much.


----------



## Concreteguy

RamboStallone said:


> I'm loving the dedication here, you've put solid thought behind this obviously and your experience plays a huge role.
> 
> 1g test base a week, haha love the hardcore truth here!!! How you liking that say compared to running 1g or grams of cyp, prop, etc?



Rambo, I cut and will paste from the first page of my Log for you to read:

Why high estrogen??? 

Testosterone Suspension:
160mlg of testosterone suspension will create a great deal of estrogen since it originates as a non-esterfied AAS. Estrogen up-regulates the muscle cells glucose transporters called GLUT-4 and increases androgen receptor sensitivity. This also means that the administered testosterone is free or unbound from its inactivating protein SHBG. A great deal of the hormone entering the circulatory system is quickly bound, though not before a serious degree of anabolism should take place. But there is a portion left bound and in reserve.
(Insulin) inhibited SHBG should be freed up resulting in a synergistic anabolic response. By freeing the remaining testosterone from SHBG an increase in androgenic activity should take place. Since SHBG is also estrogen binding the protein excretion of estrogens should be dramatically accelerated. This results in rapid estrogen clearing and an increase in GH. Most of you guys now GH and insulin must both be present in the liver to produce IGF-1.

BTW: The gear and amounts I recommend is what I believe is necessary for extreme growth in this chemical environment.  Feel free to add or subtract as you see fit. As far as the "water based"? I think it's a necessity for optimum results.


----------



## psych

damn you got that shit on point!


----------



## Concreteguy

Psych, none of that is my science. I just study my ass off and literally take notes because this stuff fascinates me. I wish so bad that I could go back to my twenties and find out what I could have achieved knowing what I do now. But don't we all.


----------



## speeder

i'm really enjoying this log, concreteguy.  thanks so much for doing this..  

question: provided someone was lean <10% bf, do you think a natural guy (no aas or gh) would see much benefit from doing this?  

thanks bro!


----------



## bill2

CG what AI you use with this amount of gear and how much? - have you ever thought to space your lantus dose morning and night? Lantus has a 12 hour half life so this might be even better route i of administration ( 65 iu of lantus / 24 hours in a day =   ~2,6 iu per hour ) 
Maybe raise your dose to 72 iu as to have an even 3 iu per hour ( I think your nutrition-macros can cover that...) 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

speeder said:


> i'm really enjoying this log, concreteguy.  thanks so much for doing this..
> 
> question: provided someone was lean <10% bf, do you think a natural guy (no aas or gh) would see much benefit from doing this?
> 
> thanks bro!



Absolutely! You would lose fat at an accelerated rate and if you keep your proteins in the upper 400grams a day you will grow faster than any natty on earth. The insulin is still hard at work on you. It doesn't know your not on gear.


----------



## Concreteguy

bill2 said:


> CG what AI you use with this amount of gear and how much? - have you ever thought to space your lantus dose morning and night? Lantus has a 12 hour half life so this might be even better route i of administration ( 65 iu of lantus / 24 hours in a day =   ~2,6 iu per hour )
> Maybe raise your dose to 72 iu as to have an even 3 iu per hour ( I think your nutrition-macros can cover that...)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very interesting idea:lightbulb: That may be in my future.

I use zero AI's. The insulin is excellent at that already.


----------



## AGGRO

Enjoying this log so far. Curious how you get on over the next few weeks. How long to you plan to stay on lantus? Will you cycle it on and off? Are you sticking with keto or do you plan to rotate carbs in at some point?


----------



## speeder

AGGRO said:


> Enjoying this log so far. Curious how you get on over the next few weeks. How long to you plan to stay on lantus? Will you cycle it on and off? Are you sticking with keto or do you plan to rotate carbs in at some point?



also curious about this


----------



## Concreteguy

AGGRO said:


> Enjoying this log so far. Curious how you get on over the next few weeks. How long to you plan to stay on lantus? Will you cycle it on and off? Are you sticking with keto or do you plan to rotate carbs in at some point?



I'm getting very lean. Lean to a point that concerns me a little. If I can't stop this I'll have to do carb ups on the weekends.


----------



## bill2

U r still at maintenance cals? 
R u hungry at all? 
How r u feeling all in all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## striffe

Nothing wrong with getting super lean! Curious how you will go about rebounding as I know gaining muscle is your main target. Perhaps you will have to feed that insulin dose more. How is your weight now? Is it still going up or has it stalled?


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm 208lbs and as clean as I ever want to be without entering a show. I'm not stalled at all.


----------



## speeder

Concreteguy said:


> I'm 208lbs and as clean as I ever want to be without entering a show. I'm not stalled at all.



cg, how tall are you?


----------



## speeder

Concreteguy said:


> I'm 208lbs and as clean as I ever want to be without entering a show. I'm not stalled at all.



cg, seriously appreciate what you're doing here...  this game is all about experimenting and seeing what works, so i'm very glad you have an open mind with things are are willing to try stuff that most people would never think of doing...

i personally do extremely well on keto diets, but have never run slin...  

So basically, using your approach with the keto diet and the lantus will allow you to grow faster than usual while slowly getting leaner, right?


----------



## Concreteguy

You will lean down at a normal keto diet pace as the Lantus converts proteins to carbs and forces it into your cells. This keeps you in an anabolic window constantly. This condition with the use of gear proves to be a synergistic effect on building muscle.


----------



## speeder

Concreteguy said:


> You will lean down at a normal keto diet pace as the Lantus converts proteins to carbs and forces it into your cells. This keeps you in an anabolic window constantly. This condition with the use of gear proves to be a synergistic effect on building muscle.



Thanks CG!  

So how are things going?  Are you still progressing nicely?


----------



## Viking

Has anything changed? Still doing keto and lantus?


----------



## Concreteguy

Yep,yep!


----------



## G-FLUX

Hows it going in here brother?! Looking TIGHT in your Avi!


----------



## Concreteguy

The avatar is from just after winning the Mr Pa show. Thanks.

I'm just as clean as that pic but I think I'm bigger. Been pounding away at this Fortitude training. "What doesn't brake you makes you stronger" I keep telling my self..........


----------



## G-FLUX

Concreteguy said:


> The avatar is from just after winning the Mr Pa show. Thanks.
> 
> I'm just as clean as that pic but I think I'm bigger. Been pounding away at this Fortitude training. "What doesn't brake you makes you stronger" I keep telling my self..........



Congratulations man thats awesome!

I can imagine the goal now is to slowly grow lean and maintain health markers?

FT will keep your BP and HR in check THATS for sure haha


----------



## squatster

What's going on CG
Are you still doing the log?
We're you at?
What's going on?
How you doing?
Why arn't you posting man?
I need my daily  inspiration


----------



## Concreteguy

Tell ya what buddy. I'll post a set of pics this weekend. I've been clean as a bean and off everything but a HRT doses. At my age if your not on at least that your going away at an accelerated pace.


----------



## squatster

No need for pics brotha - didn't know you were tanking a break
I thought you were still running. 
How long you taking off?
Was it a planned stop?
Did you run into problems?
Me being 50 - if I don't do at least 200mg every 10 days I get fat and small


----------



## Concreteguy

I had a trainer at the gym take a quick picture tonight. 
5'9" tall at 215lbs here.


----------



## RamboStallone

Concreteguy said:


> I had a trainer at the gym take a quick picture tonight.
> 5'9" tall at 215lbs here.
> 
> View attachment 23099


Looking great man, lean and full muscle bellies! You still doing keto? What's TRT look like for you? I'm honest, I havent been under 500mg in a while.


----------



## Concreteguy

This should be a better pic (I think) I'm 100mgs a day located in a different area every time. Test-C

Thank you for saying that. I'm busting my ass and it just isn't getting easier. I need the words to carry me through..........

No keto, really just reaching for food when I'm hungry. But this will soon change. I'm making a serious push to go back to the Nats and gain some much needed respect again. Man on a mission.


----------



## Marshall

Great symmetry, separation and size CG !


----------



## Aton

Concreteguy said:


> This should be a better pic (I think) I'm 100mgs a day located in a different area every time. Test-C
> 
> Thank you for saying that. I'm busting my ass and it just isn't getting easier. I need the words to carry me through..........
> 
> No keto, really just reaching for food when I'm hungry. But this will soon change. I'm making a serious push to go back to the Nats and gain some much needed respect again. Man on a mission.
> 
> View attachment 23100





Much respect cg u look great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## speeder

How's everything going, CG?  Anything new to report?

Seriously, who would have ever thought to use insulin (especially lantus) on a keto diet?!  lol...  big thanks for your contributions here... you definitely have me thinking...


----------



## Concreteguy

Hey, I'm just banging away at this FT training. I never thought I would walk in a gym and hit the same body parts four times a week and grow. But here I am and it's no joke guys. Anyone that's not doing Fortitude Training should really consider it. If it's working on a 58 year old guy and making muscle, can you imagine how it's going to work on a younger guy??? 

I have ramped up the gear and food. I'm about as serious now as it's ever going to get. I'm 5000 calories on training days and 3200 on none training days. Training is crazy high carbs and none training is chicken and broccoli. This is how I know I will grow.


----------



## lilgumby

Concreteguy said:


> Hey, I'm just banging away at this FT training. I never thought I would walk in a gym and hit the same body parts four times a week and grow. But here I am and it's no joke guys. Anyone that's not doing Fortitude Training should really consider it. If it's working on a 58 year old guy and making muscle, can you imagine how it's going to work on a younger guy???
> 
> I have ramped up the gear and food. I'm about as serious now as it's ever going to get. I'm 5000 calories on training days and 3200 on none training days. Training is crazy high carbs and none training is chicken and broccoli. This is how I know I will grow.



still using lantus ?


----------



## Concreteguy

Humalog on training days only. Three times a day.


----------



## Aton

Concreteguy said:


> Hey, I'm just banging away at this FT training. I never thought I would walk in a gym and hit the same body parts four times a week and grow. But here I am and it's no joke guys. Anyone that's not doing Fortitude Training should really consider it. If it's working on a 58 year old guy and making muscle, can you imagine how it's going to work on a younger guy???
> 
> I have ramped up the gear and food. I'm about as serious now as it's ever going to get. I'm 5000 calories on training days and 3200 on none training days. Training is crazy high carbs and none training is chicken and broccoli. This is how I know I will grow.





I may have to look into the program.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bill2

Can you list your daily meal  plan CG? Training vs non training day? Curious how u distribute macros with sups-gear-insulin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster

I would love to see your cycle


----------

